
Opportunity for AI in the Near Future - freyariki
Artificial intelligence programming especially deep learning and machine learning was present everywhere in 2018, so you don’t think that this hype will die down over the next coming months or years. Of course, this hype will dry down in two to three years, where artificial intelligence will just become another consistent thread in the tapestry of most people’s lives.
======
freyariki
Know more:[https://www.2basetechnologies.com/opportunity-for-ai-in-
the-...](https://www.2basetechnologies.com/opportunity-for-ai-in-the-near-
future)

